# Badgeswap.com



## 9319

Badgeswap.com

FWD to the Whacker in your life! Satisfaction (instant orgasm causing boxers to be glued to legs guaranteed!) 


Ok, many are pins and collectable badges and shit, but SOME are way to real looking!!! :stomp:


----------



## Guest

I did learn something from that website; there is a town in Massachusetts called Goshen, although with a population of less than 1,000 I'm not sure if they even have a police department, never mind a captain's position.

Most badge collectors are harmless; I bought replicas of the LAPD badges worn by Malloy and Reed in _Adam-12 _(numbers 744 and 2430) to display with my autographed picture of Martin Milner and Kent McCord, and a replica NYPD Detective's shield to go with my autographed picture of Lennie Briscoe (Jerry Orbach) of _Law & Order._


----------



## niteowl1970

Delta784 said:


> I did learn something from that website; there is a town in Massachusetts called Goshen, although with a population of less than 1,000 I'm not sure if they even have a police department, never mind a captain's position.


They most certainly have a police department. They mostly do traffic enforcement on Rt. 9 , but they get their share of domestics and refereeing white trashy type stuff. You are correct though.. No Captain just a chief and a Sergent.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

They have this Quincy, MA badge for sale, is this what QPD badge looks like?


----------



## Guest

PBC FL Cop said:


> They have this Quincy, MA badge for sale, is this what QPD badge looks like?


That's a reproduction our original badge, used from 1888-1929. We use the MA clamshell design; the one below is private purchase, the issued badge is all silver (no color) and those hired before 1998 don't have the "Patrolman" rocker up top.


----------



## 263FPD

found this one. it is accurate onlyh the seal looks to be a replacement. I own one of the originals. seal is plain metal no enemel (sp)


----------



## 78thrifleman

Sounds like a potentially dangerous website


----------



## 9319

263, perhaps an old cover badge?

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.badgeswap.com/thumbnail.php%3Fpic%3Duplimg/img_116480_8521ddf5916287bc30e63c3e8f119376.jpg%26w%3D500%26sq%3DY%26b%3DY&imgrefurl=http://www.badgeswap.com/auction_details,Massachusetts-State-Police-Sergeant-Badge,133327.html&usg=__EjUtWx2MWgyCx92bwpEwfaymepA=&h=500&w=500&sz=70&hl=en&start=65&zoom=1&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=sjgpMt-yU9gWYM:&tbnh=130&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3DMA%2BState%2BPolice%2BBadge%26start%3D60%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Dactive%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:*%26ndsp%3D20%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=9hFWTcTxBoOAswbqsvy1DQ










For the SGT Dignam (sp?) in your life.


----------



## mpd61

263FPD said:


> found this one. it is accurate onlyh the seal looks to be a replacement. I own one of the originals. seal is plain metal no enemel (sp)


Where's your Fugitive Recovery Badge V?:tounge_smile:


----------



## 263FPD

mpd61 said:


> Where's your Fugitive Recovery Badge V?:tounge_smile:


 He made me turn it in when I wouldn't participate in his kidnapping errr... fugitive recovery, I mean, operations.

---------- Post added at 09:08 ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 ----------



Javert said:


> 263, perhaps an old cover badge?
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www.badgeswap.com/thumbnail.php?pic=uplimg/img_116480_8521ddf5916287bc30e63c3e8f119376.jpg&w=500&sq=Y&b=Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the SGT Dignam (sp?) in your life.


Scary how real that looks.


----------



## Foxy85

PBC FL Cop said:


> They have this Quincy, MA badge for sale, is this what QPD badge looks like?


Milford PD still uses that style badge.


----------



## Guest

Foxy85 said:


> Milford PD still uses that style badge.


The guy who owns E-Police Supply in Quincy gave me one of the Quincy reproductions when I was union president. I wore it to roll call one afternoon, just to see if anyone noticed.

No one did.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Delta784 said:


> ...and a replica NYPD Detective's shield to go with my autographed picture of Lennie Briscoe (Jerry Orbach) of _Law & Order._


My wife is one of the biggest L&O fans ever. She literally cried when he died.


----------



## Guest

OfficerObie59 said:


> My wife is one of the biggest L&O fans ever. She literally cried when he died.


My favorite TV detective, without a doubt. Classic line;

Priest- "I knew something terrible weighed deeply on his soul, but you can't force someone to confess".

Lennie - "Wanna bet"?


----------



## Foxy85

That Quincy/ Milford badge gives new definition to the term "shield". That thing is like the size of a hand (notice I said "a hand" and not "my hand" - my hand is much larger, and you know what they say about guys with big hands.....but I digress).

I know the clamshell style badge is big too, but i'm suprised no one picked up on you wearing that style badge....


----------



## pahapoika

_*my hand is much larger, and you know what they say about guys with big hands*_

if Godwin's Law says any online discussion eventually leads to a comparison of the Nazis, then what is the law it will turn to cock measuring ? :shades_smile:


----------



## Hush

Delta784 said:


> My favorite TV detective, without a doubt. Classic line;
> 
> Priest- "I knew something terrible weighed deeply on his soul, but you can't force someone to confess".
> 
> Lennie - "Wanna bet"?


My favorite Briscoe line is when he's patting down a bunch of geriatric mobsters and discovers a J-Frame.

Briscoe: Ooh, whats this?

Another mob guy: "Thats a .38"

Briscoe: Yeah, that was a rhetorical question.


----------



## A133

Foxy85 said:


> That Quincy/ Milford badge gives new definition to the term "shield". That thing is like the size of a hand (notice I said "a hand" and not "my hand" - my hand is much larger, and you know what they say about guys with big hands.....
> 
> Big Gloves?


----------



## 263FPD

Foxy85 said:


> That Quincy/ Milford badge gives new definition to the term "shield". That thing is like the size of a hand (notice I said "a hand" and not "my hand" - my hand is much larger, *and you know what they say about guys with big hands*.....but I digress).
> 
> I know the clamshell style badge is big too, but i'm suprised no one picked up on you wearing that style badge....


*......Big gloves*


----------



## Foxy85

263FPD said:


> *......Big gloves*


Who am I kidding? I'm Irish, I'm lucky if I can find the damn thing....ah ah aha ha:tounge_smile:


----------



## j809

I wouldn't put a pic of my ID online like that. There are at least 10-20 repros probably being done right now by trolls.


----------



## quality617

Foxy85 said:


> Who am I kidding? I'm Irish, I'm lucky if I can find the damn thing....ah ah aha ha:tounge_smile:


And yet...you continue to try. :teeth_smile:


----------

